# Stuck valve???



## zman73 (May 26, 2006)

Just got a 1993 Altima SE that had sat for 6-8 months.Ran fine when first started but after about 15 min. lost #1 cylinder pressure. Dealer suggested stuck valve and recommended trying marvel mystery oil. No head gasket symptoms shown. Has strong spark and replaced plugs just in case. Any ideas on freeing a stuck valve or other diagnosis thanks


----------

